# 1MR by BPI Discontinued



## Arnold (May 16, 2011)

*1MR by BPI Discontinued*
_by Anthony Roberts_

In an alternate reality, supplement manufacturers would be concerned with the safety, efficacy, and legality of their products, and would voluntarily reformulate or discontinue them if they weren’t sound. But I’ll take what I can get – BPI seems to be one of the first to recognize that Methylhexanamine’s days are numbered, and take action before it’s mandated by the FDA. I think they realize that the writing is on the wall, and decided to put out an alternative product before anyone else. I haven’t seen much from them in the way of innovative formulas in the past (most are pretty awful), so while I applaud their foresight, I realize that their next offering probably isn’t going to be the hot new stim that MHA fans have been hoping for. (On the other hand, maybe this is going to be their breakthrough product, and something that sets them apart from the other companies out there.)

However, I’m predicting that MHA ultimately goes the way of prohormones, with several of the larger manufacturers getting a notice that they’re not to produce it any longer (or that major chains will no longer sell it), and responding with the  production of a massive final run that sees the stuff on shelves for another year, followed by several years of it being available from smaller, less reputable companies.

source


----------



## macaronitony (May 17, 2011)

what a bummer


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2011)

I posted something about this awhile back, the FDA is all over this compound because its a stimulant, it was their main agenda at the Arnold expo this year.


----------



## OJD (May 17, 2011)

Damn. I love 1mr


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 17, 2011)

I tried 1mr...I didn't think much of it.


----------



## CG (May 18, 2011)

Wasnt MHA the banned sub that some kid popped for and got USP in hot water for?? they had claimed it was natural from some plant, which was disproved..

i think


----------



## SuperLift (May 18, 2011)

thats crazy, whens this gonna happen?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 19, 2011)

Looks like it's time to start stocking up!


----------



## tyzero89 (May 19, 2011)

wasnt really a big fan of it.....my buddy on the other hand will be ripping his hair out trying to stock up on every last tub of it.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 19, 2011)

I think this is interesting. I am surprised BPI is doing this before they are being made to.  I would like to see more stimulant free preworkouts myself but they are practically nonexistent.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 19, 2011)

Great product. Prince- Maybe IronMagLabs can put something like this out there???


----------



## boostinggtir (May 20, 2011)

is Methylhexanamine the same as the stim jack3d... with the 13dpma or what ever?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 20, 2011)

boostinggtir said:


> is Methylhexanamine the same as the stim jack3d... with the 13dpma or what ever?



Yes. Jack3d's main ingredient is 1,3-Dimethylamylamine so...

1,3-Dimethylamylamine = Geranium = Methylhexaneamine (Forthane)


----------



## gt55yw (May 20, 2011)

This is one of only two pre workouts I have ever liked, or have actually worked and been decent...so they take it off the market. Sweet.


----------



## boostinggtir (May 21, 2011)

boostinggtir said:


> is Methylhexanamine the same as the stim jack3d... with the 13dpma or what ever?



Yea the shit is a good stim.  Though the come down is a little heavy.


----------

